# any body ever make canoe stablizers?



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

was gonna try to make some outta blue foam boards,plywood and some kinda frame


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I had a friend that had them on his canoe. He went to a weld shop and had the guy weld up some tubing. I would guess it was 4 - 6 inch tubing. He put a bevel on each end, welded a short piece of small tube (about 3/4 inch) on the top of each one. Put a couple of cross pieces across the canoe with bends in them down to the riggers. the cross pieces went into the short pieces and were held by a set screw. They were awesome. Most stable canoe I was ever in!

All materials were aluminum


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you could use some 6 inch pvc pipe too.and make your own brackett.i would think a couple floatation noodles would work too?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

that would work, but the square ends would tend to hold you back. Maybe an angled fitting on the ends? Freyed, not sure what you mean by a flotation noodle.... please explain. 

By the way, I've been looking for a canoe if you guys know of any good deals! Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

was gonna cut a v shape in the front. thought about pvc pipes, wanna help boost my trolling motor probably to big, old minn kota 50 lbs,

dick is selling my canoe right now for 329, is got cooler and is very stable almost 4 ft wide pretty durable so far


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

how long is it slep? is it one of the vinyl ones? I had a Coleman a few years back. I could kick myself now for selling it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a noodle is one of those pool toys that are about 4 or 5 ft long and about 6 inches around. they sell them at walmart for about $5.00 ea.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

check e-bay. I saw some foam ones for sale there


----------



## yakfishguy99 (Jul 1, 2008)

ebay has nice ones from key west paddle sports i have a set they are awesome and only about $139 they also can be bought with brackets for $15.00


----------

